# Vertical vs. Horizontal ???



## smoked him (Nov 1, 2010)

At 20 yards with a well tune bow, properly spined arrows and good consistent form your arrows should be touching. Are your arrows correct for your setup? Are the big groups a result of your form? A bullet hole through paper is only a starting point. I would be more interested in broad head tuning results. try broad head tuning and see what that reveals.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

smoked him said:


> At 20 yards with a well tune bow, properly spined arrows and good consistent form your arrows should be touching. Are your arrows correct for your setup? Are the big groups a result of your form? A bullet hole through paper is only a starting point. I would be more interested in broad head tuning results. try broad head tuning and see what that reveals.


I have a brand new bag target and I really don't want to cut it up yet. I won it at Whitetail archery in their target give away.

When I checked out my bow and had it paper tuned, I also bought new arrows. The archery tech suggested my arrows.
Although he said I should get eastmans, I asked him if the red heads would work out for me? He helped me pick out the right arrows.

The shots are touching with field points on. and the spread out shots are probably my ignorance of not knowing the distance and what pin I should be shooting from.

Like I said earlier, I decided to go out and actually measure what I am shooting at. I was going to head out today and take some shots now that I know the distance, but 

I had to take care of some business and I didn't get a chance to shoot today  

I will shoot in the morning and see where I am at.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

OK first, I have a feeling that a majority of all archery shots come from the mental picture of what we believe our shot should look like and how it should land in a target.

Second I believe that when we buy new equipment and start customizing out setup,
we, in our own ignorance, although good intentions, somehow manage to make mistakes.

We try to get the "perfect shot", the Perfect bullet hole in the paper, the right trajectory, the fastest speed..... This list can go on and on... 

You all know what I am talking about. I can not fault anyone because I have been there myself and I do understand. 

BUT, when we get everything right... OH! Man!!! what a great feeling of accomplishment!!!!

With all this being said, I went out back and set up my target, measured it out and found it to be 20 yards, then I warmed up with some shots. Not too serious shooting but enough to kind of zero in my mental state.

I took a paper plate and attached it to my target with a golf tee and took a set of shots. I really concentrated on center and discovered that even though I was shooting for center I was off to the left a bit. 
So, because a couple of weeks ago I moved my sight to the right, I did the opposite and just touched it a tad left. 
What a difference!!!

Here's where I am at 20 yards.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Try using just the golf tee next time out. Aim small miss small is not just a saying it works. Vertical stringing could be an anchor point issue too....Keep at it you never stop learning.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

454casull said:


> Try using just the golf tee next time out. Aim small miss small is not just a saying it works. Vertical stringing could be an anchor point issue too....Keep at it you never stop learning.


Yep - if your aiming at a plate - you'll shoot all over the plate.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

454casull said:


> Try using just the golf tee next time out. Aim small miss small is not just a saying it works. Vertical stringing could be an anchor point issue too....Keep at it you never stop learning.


I have been running this phrase through my head and at first I really didn't understand it. Not that I am not intelligent
but more of trying to find the fruits of wisdome inside it. (sometimes, I just think way too much)

I was thingking if I aim at small game, such as rabbit, birds or squirrel, I will miss.

But then I figured it out. It doesn't mean I will miss these sorts of shots, it simply means I will get better at these small
shots anb become less likely to miss.

I guess I could say if I aim at a huge target I could become satisfyed with just hitting that
huge target and when the opportunity comes to take a deer or other larger or smaller game, I would miss and get
even more frustrated because I missed. 

But it would actually be my own fault due to my practice routine.

I think instead of hitting a golf tee and driving it into the bag target, I will get some target dots and stick them to the target
for practice.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Your bullet hole means a good starting point at close distance.Shoot throught the paper at about 18yds and see what it does.Then you will have to walk back tune the set up to see if your rest is really where it should be.Start at twenty go back to thrity and aim at the same spot you did at twenty,then go back to forty and so on.You will see a pattern develop.If they are all straight up and down then you are good to go.If they track left or right then some rest adjustment needs to be done.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the bow plane, which is basically the laser arrow that you attach to your string and it shoots a beam all around the inside of the bow. I have both attachments for it. I used the nock end to set up my bow. The laser shows me that my cams are straight, my strings are lined up with the center shot and the pins in my sight, and the arrow is lined up perfectly with the center shot.

I feel confident that my shot flies straight. However I am willing to test it out just to be sure.

Here is a link to the bow plane sight: http://www.doubletakearchery.com/bowplane.htm

http://www.doubletakearchery.com/bowplane.htm


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, aim small miss small works. I picked up an Armortech this past winter, you know, could not wait to shoot with it. It's winter in Wisconsin so I went to an indoor range. I have always had problems at the range because I use Green pins and they back light the 20 YD spot. They give you a white and blue 5 spot target with your time that just washes out my pins. So I had brought along some red maybe 1" dots. I put a couple right on the black backstop and shot, just amazing how many times you hit that spot, had to end my session early. I am by no means a great shot, but I do think the saying runs very true. Pick a hair works on deer, now I can't see just a hair, but I can focus on a spot. If you just shoot at a deer, your are going to hit the deer, but maybe in the guts. Good shooting.
Ches.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

well just glancing at the pic, everything looked fairly uniform. theres a good chance the only thing you need is practice. you should still look up walk back tuning and do that to make sure your ok there. no reason to broadhead tune yet if you aren't shooting broadheads, but it is one of my favorite tuning methods. seems like once you broadhead tune, the bow is just in tune period. also don't focus on shooting large groups like that. each shot should be considered a once in a lifetime shot focus focus focus. shoot two or three max at one target and then move to a different one. this will keep you from aiming at the group of arrows and just slinging arrows. the biggest rookie mistake i see is thinking there is a timer on their bow and if they don't punch the trigger in 1.268 seconds it will explode and wipe out the whole town (maybe a little dramatic). slow down take your time focus on the target and hold on it steady before you even think about that trigger. your form is very important, but don't focus on it to the point you forget what your aiming at.


----------



## brianerwin (Dec 3, 2008)

You seem to be correct. I feel as if when I practice, I am just slinging arrows and I don't seem to be that focused.
With that being said, when I put the plate on my target, I was really focused and actually hit more shots
that I was aiming at. 
Also I don't try to shoot fast, but that seems to be one of my flaws as well.

I have some Vegas targets sheets, maybe I should pull those out and try those? I might shoot better?

Thanks for the tips. I genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

lots of good advice here,I second jwilson, and add to that it seems you are using different arrows do not expect them to hit the same spot. Use a marker to put a dime size dot in that plate and your group will tighten up, same effect will be stepping back to 30 - 40 yards
then come back to twenty you will feel like your standing on the target.


----------

